# Do Tokays Eat Fruit ?



## Garko (Nov 9, 2009)

whilst trawling the web I found these care sheets for tokays

Tokay gecko care sheet
http://www.geckosunlimited.com/comm...ined-etc/42286-new-tokay-gecko-caresheet.html

where they mention feeding pureed fruit (i.e. baby food) to tokays. I was a little surprised as I have not seen fruit recommended as a foodstuff for this species on most care sheets, nor did I ever feed mine with fruit. Is anyone feeding their tokays with fruit, or has anyone tried this ?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Most lizards will lick mashed up fruit if offered to them.
Almost all the skinks and gecko's I've kept have eaten small amouts of fruit by licking it off a jar top etc.
Good way to get vitamins in to them : victory:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

they CAN eat fruit but 90% of em won't, they will only eat it in the wild if they are very hungry, you can try it but mine never have taken it yet, i've tried leaving it in over night and still not touched it, although the crix like it when you chuck em in lol.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

yep,totally agree, most species will relish a bit of fruit or cgd,i wouldnt over do it,but u could certainly offer them a little and see how they take to it,ive yet to find a species that wont lick up a bit of banana


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

deaxone said:


> yep,totally agree, most species will relish a bit of fruit or cgd,i wouldnt over do it,but u could certainly offer them a little and see how they take to it,ive yet to find a species that wont lick up a bit of banana


 Er tokays!, every tokay i have owned has turned its nose up at fruit, every single one of em.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't be dense everyone should know by now that they eat fingers.

Marina


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Don't be dense everyone should know by now that they eat fingers.
> 
> Marina


 PMSL, :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

deaxone said:


> yep,totally agree, most species will relish a bit of fruit or cgd,i wouldnt over do it,but u could certainly offer them a little and see how they take to it,ive yet to find a species that wont lick up a bit of banana


apparantly bannana stops the intake of calcium so be careful with it


----------



## Garko (Nov 9, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Don't be dense everyone should know by now that they eat fingers.
> 
> Marina


:lol2: - I did consider that option; but if tokays follow the government's advice about '5 a day' I'd run out of food after only two days.......:gasp: Does bring a whole new perspective to the term 'finger food' though.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried snuffles on a pot of cgd/fruid puree (mango I think) that the OH had left over and he didnt touch it, that said he didnt eat the pinky I offered and doesnt really eat a great deal. Trust me to get a weight watchers tokay


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

forteh said:


> I tried snuffles on a pot of cgd/fruid puree (mango I think) that the OH had left over and he didnt touch it, that said he didnt eat the pinky I offered and doesnt really eat a great deal. Trust me to get a weight watchers tokay


 they only eat everyother day anyway and will only eat a couple of crix, they aren't very active usually and eat accordingly.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

He was putting away 4-5 x large locusts every other day, has slowed his eating right down now though


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> apparantly bannana stops the intake of calcium so be careful with it


yeah its the potasium in them,as long as its just a treat it shouldnt make a diffence,they just like teh sugur,the same with cgd,all of my uros will lick an occasional bit off their snout,as i say most species i have kept will take something sweet from time to time,if i ever aquire any wc individuals,first thing i do apart from hydrating is try and get something in them,and cgd,fruit is easier and less stressful than trying to forcefeed livefood,


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

forteh said:


> He was putting away 4-5 x large locusts every other day, has slowed his eating right down now though


 yeah they go through phases of eating loads and then next to nothing but they know what they're doing, they'll slow down slightly at this time of year anyway.


----------

